# Auto-hop



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

I would guess that maybe 25% of the time when I come home, auto-hop is not available on my PTAT shows. I don't see the kangaroo icon on any shows whatsoever, even shows that I had watched the night before. 

My video signal looks good, the internet connection looks good, I just can't hop. Then I'll try again the next day and things are working normal again. Any ideas?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

What shows and what channel/networks?

Some shows apparently are not processed by PTAT, like local ones I think.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Try make cold reboot every day - disconnect power cord of h2k for 15 sec.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jul 21, 2011)

misterp said:


> I would guess that maybe 25% of the time when I come home, auto-hop is not available on my PTAT shows. I don't see the kangaroo icon on any shows whatsoever, even shows that I had watched the night before.
> 
> My video signal looks good, the internet connection looks good, I just can't hop. Then I'll try again the next day and things are working normal again. Any ideas?


Please send me a PM with your phone or account number and I'll be happy to assist you with some troubleshooting. Thank you!


----------



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

Raymond - I will get in touch with you, I appreciate your quick responses on all of these issues. Since I'm still kind of new to hopper I'm going to try to collect all of my issues together first - some may be minor user-errors on my part that the forum can help with. 

Thanks.


----------



## misterp (May 28, 2012)

@Stewart: this affects ALL of PTAT. I can't skip any show, on any network. The kangaroo icon is completely gone, even from shows that were skipping perfectly fine the day before.


----------



## mocia (Jun 14, 2012)

I have been having the same issue. We got the Hopper on Friday the 22nd of June, had no problems with the auto hop feature until Wednesday the 27th (everything recorded that evening we are able to auto hop) but on Thursday the 28th from then until current unable to auto hop any of the shows recently recorded using PTAT.

I noticed that there was a software update on Wednesday, but like the thread starter we are new to the hopper and may have done something wrong. Any help would be great.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

I went to my PRIMETIME folder and all the shows before July 1 have the red kangaroo icon in the top right corner. Everything recorded July 1 don't have it. Looks like the suit by the networks scared them.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry ... but all my kangaroos are still there, including on last night's shows. The theory that DISH had quietly ended Autohop is false.


----------



## oldengineer (May 25, 2008)

Last nights PTAT shows were OK on both Hoppers except for Fox News, which was disabled. However both Hoppers had about 25-50% of shows disabled from 6/29-7/1. This seems to be an S213 problem.


----------

